# Fehler weiss nich was das is!



## Hellknight (8. Februar 2002)

So also ich hab da bei einem Program so eine nette Fehlermeldung weiss einer was das is ?

"Die Anweisung in 0x004960e9 verweist auf speicher in 0x0000000, Der Vorgang "REad" konnte im Speicher nicht durchgeführt werden.". 

Ich weiss einfach nich mehr weiter. 

Zur Hardware : 

Athlon 900 
Voodoo 5500 64MB AGP 
Via Chipsatz A-Trend Mainboard 
Windows 2000 Professional 
ISDN Kanalbündlung keine Firewall keinen Proxy


----------



## Dunsti (8. Februar 2002)

Hi,

sowas ist meistens *kein* Hardware-Fehler, sondern eher ein Fehler in dem Programm, was Du benutzt.

Den Fehler hatte ich auch schon. Evtl. ist das Programm (bzw. die Progamme) nicht für Windows 2000 geeignet (also ursprünglich für Dos, W95 oder W98 geschrieben)


Dunsti


----------



## Hellknight (8. Februar 2002)

Ja dies taucht auch meistens nur in Win2000 auf, das Programm wo von ich rede ist Half Life der Mod Day of defeat.

Ich hatte es auch schon unter Debian laufen mit vmware, da klappt es obwohl es ja auch nicht für dies vorgesehen ist.


----------



## Hellknight (8. Februar 2002)

Zusatz:

evtl sollte ich mal in Windows das Programm im Kombatiblitätsmodus laufen lassen und zwar mit Win98.


----------



## Dunsti (9. Februar 2002)

jo, könnte was bringen  einfach ausprobieren


Dunsti


----------

